# Self Sufficiency/Living off the Land or Off the Grid > Making Stuff >  Battle Belt

## druid

So......what to do with an old model M-1956 canvas pistol belt that fit me in my youth but is about 10" too short nowadays? Hrm......

This is a google pic of the belt I speak of: https://www.sparks-military.com/1612...am-war-era.jpg

Well, you make a Battle Belt of course!! 

I took three pieces of 14 oz canvas and cut them into two @ 5"x36" and one at 5"x32". On the 32" piece, I sewed 1" OD webbing to make the MOLLE attachment pattern:
Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

Which made this:
Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

And then I took 1" thick foam and cut it to 4" wide by 30" and sandwiched that between the two 36" pieces and sewed them together. The  canvas belt slides between them and the 32" piece with MOLLE. I used spray adhesive to keep it in place while sewing:
Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.
Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

Then on the other 36" piece, I sewed anti-slip shelving material:
Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

and used more of the 1" webbing to make the seam that surrounds the edges of the two 36" layers that get sewed together [encapsulating the foam]. This was really tough to stitch straight and aside from the half-dozen mistakes I already corrected, there are a few spots where the stitch just veers off.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

I've since made 2" wide "belt extensions" from black canvas and used Velcro as the buckle method. I forgot to get pics of them...but they loop through the brass buckle and are stitched in place, then overlap like any common velcro belt attachment method.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

----------


## hunter63

Looks like another project well done.....and a recycled one at that.
Nice.

----------


## kyratshooter

Bought one for my grandson a while back.

https://www.walmart.com/ip/46555028?...&wl13=&veh=sem

----------


## finallyME

That anti-slip shelving stuff looks like a great idea.  I wonder how tough it ends up being.  Anyways, looks really good.

----------


## druid

> Looks like another project well done.....and a recycled one at that.
> Nice.


Thanks




> Bought one for my grandson a while back.
> 
> https://www.walmart.com/ip/46555028?...&wl13=&veh=sem


hardyharhar LOL




> That anti-slip shelving stuff looks like a great idea.  I wonder how tough it ends up being.  Anyways, looks really good.


No idea. I had a roll of it laying around and figured "what the Hell, why not?" LOL. Thanks.

----------


## finallyME

I have been thinking about making a battle belt.  Part of that has been debating with myself on whether to put anti-slip stuff on the inside.  This gives me an idea.

----------


## kyratshooter

You need some suspenders.

That belt is going to be overloaded immediately and hanging somewhere down around you knees.

----------


## Faiaoga

Instead of using a heavy belt with suspenders, could a hunting or fishing vest with many pockets be an option?

----------


## crashdive123

Not if he's going to use it with the vest he already made.  http://www.wilderness-survival.net/f...try-my-hand-at

----------


## druid

> I have been thinking about making a battle belt.  Part of that has been debating with myself on whether to put anti-slip stuff on the inside.  This gives me an idea.


the "inside" two layers that have the padding - should be long enough to cover the front of your hip bones, plus 3" on each side...so if you measure from the forward point of your hip bone, around the back to the same point on the other side, ad 6".




> You need some suspenders.
> That belt is going to be overloaded immediately and hanging somewhere down around you knees.


You are right and I already know that. What I've been debating is adding permanent suspenders or "D" rings and clips to my vest.....or suspenders+"D" rings, that I can clip it to either. I'm leaning towards the last, just haven't decided yet.




> Not if he's going to use it with the vest he already made.  http://www.wilderness-survival.net/f...try-my-hand-at


Correct. Like I said, I have a choice to make.......just haven't made it yet.

----------


## hunter63

I added clip on spenders on my fanny pack for a while.....helps some...but just got to be too much "stuff going and hanging here and there.
Ended up putting the whole thing in a gas mask bag carried messenger style. 

I would go with the "D" rings and spenders with clips....in case you want to take it off.

Many of us suffer from noassatol....so a lot of weight on a belt doesn't carry well. .... (pants fall down)

----------


## WalkingTree

Batman's gonna give you a call to place an order.

Yea, 'spenders is the secret ingredient.

----------


## druid

old thread I know, but I made more things in the past few months to add to it...

Made the Kydex sheath for the MT-151 

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.
Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

Kydex holster for my EDC
Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

Kydex cuff case
Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.
Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

Kydex flashlight holder
Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.
Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.
Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

On the belt
Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.
Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

----------


## hunter63

Cool....You've been busy.......Nice.
Why handcuffs?

----------


## crashdive123

Nice work.




> Why handcuffs?


In case he runs across Ruth and she says no?

----------


## hunter63

ooooow kinky....

----------


## kyratshooter

> Cool....You've been busy.......Nice.
> Why handcuffs?


The handcuffs are to lock the Segway to the bike rack.

----------


## crashdive123

Now that right there is funny......I don't care who you are.

----------


## druid

lol.....the cuffs go along with the badge and gun. It's nice having equipment immediately available to show the Court I have intentions on bringing someone to justice.

...but in the case of total breakdown where the badge means less than nothing, [always possible, though improbable] I still have an immediate method of restraining someone in the [hopeful] chance I don't have to kill them. In a "total breakdown" scenario, any intelligence gathering prospect cannot be acquired from a corpse.

----------


## kyratshooter

:Whistling:  :Whistling:  :Whistling: 

Men with badges gathering intelligence from subjects restrained in handcuffs after a "total breakdown"???

Very enlightening self concept.

----------


## crashdive123



----------


## hunter63

> lol.....the cuffs go along with the badge and gun. It's nice having equipment immediately available to show the Court I have intentions on bringing someone to justice.
> 
> ...but in the case of total breakdown where the badge means less than nothing, [always possible, though improbable] I still have an immediate method of restraining someone in the [hopeful] chance I don't have to kill them. In a "total breakdown" scenario, any intelligence gathering prospect cannot be acquired from a corpse.


Oh....so you are "on the job"?
I thought service belts we kind approved by the force....with required standard equipment.

Don't think I have seen some of that stuff on any of our officers .

----------


## druid

> Men with badges gathering intelligence from subjects restrained in handcuffs after a "total breakdown"???
> 
> Very enlightening self concept.


Life is full of options....though admittedly "after a breakdown" badges will mean less than nothing. The cuffs though? They will still work.




> Oh....so you are "on the job"?
> I thought service belts we kind approved by the force....with required standard equipment.
> 
> Don't think I have seen some of that stuff on any of our officers .


This is not my duty rig. This is my own rig for my own, private use but can still serve an official capacity IF needed.

And yes.....our department utilizes manufacturers "X, Y & Z" for our various gear but this means nothing for off duty/private use.

----------


## Rick

Here's how the pros do it, see. Don't need no cuffs, see. Just moxie. Yeah, moxie. Guys these days don't know nuttin' from nuttin' 'bout moxie.

----------


## Antonyraison

Wow that is very cool. I am sure that the batman references have been made! But are you batman?

----------

